# Just started uploading music to FA, wanting feedback.



## stratkat (Nov 16, 2014)

I've had one for years and it hasn't really gotten a lot of attention, I don't really mind, but I thought posting here might bring it some more attention.

I make all sorts of music, but most videogame and techno. Check it out, let me know what you think of it, I'd really appreciate it.

https://www.furaffinity.net/user/stratkat/

http://daydreamanatomy.bandcamp.com


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 16, 2014)

It's not my kind of style so I can't help you much with that.

But I will say that spamming uploads is generally considered bad form (though not against the rules if all the songs are different), considering how slow that section moves you can push people off the main page, just so you know.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey, I had a listen to Cloud Kicker and compositionally, it seems pretty sound.
At some points I think the melodies are a little confused, for example in some parts of "Sunshine Brilliance",
but at other times, especially later in the album I think you hit the mark pretty well, like in "Off the Rails".

Nicely done anyway. Have you been working on anything more recently?


----------

